# What form do you sell your wax in?



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Just wondering if everyone is using those molds for 1 oz, or 1 lb bars, if so which ones do you like? Or is there some thing laying around the house that would be simple yet effective ?


----------



## hipifreq (Sep 9, 2010)

Bread pans come in handy for selling extra wax in 1 and 2 pound increments. You could probably find a dozen at the local thrift stores for less than $1 each. Metal or glass wouldn't matter too much, but with glass you'd have to watch for sudden temperature changes. Then there's all kinds of candy molds that make much smaller and fancier chunks for decoration. Place a loop of ribbon in the wet wax and you have instant Christmas ornaments!

For the bread pans, I think it's about 3-4 inches of wax for 2 pound blocks. You could always pour with the pan on a zeroed scale if you want an accurate guide.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I was at a super Kmart store the other day to buy some bread pans for wax molds, and besides the regular large size pans they had some really nice little bread pans that measured about 4" long and 1" or so deep if I remember correctly, I would say they probably would hold about 8 oz. of wax. John


----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2010)

The best store bought moulds that I have found are the relatively new silicone baking pans. They are available at most discount stores - I got mine at the grocery. The wax just pops right out!


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Kat said:


> The best store bought moulds that I have found are the relatively new silicone baking pans.


Has anyone tried using these molds for candle-making?


----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2010)

I've never found in that I thought were the right shape for a candle, but the small loaf pans work great for making bulk wax blocks/loafs. I have a small one that makes an 8 oz block, and another for the one pound size. The small one I got at a dollar store for $2. The bigger one I paid $7 for, but everything costs more up here in Canada


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, I have used the silicone molds for candles. Depending on the season or holiday theme, you can get molds that have about 6 small molds in the one piece. I have made hearts, snowflakes, etc. There are pumpkin ones out there now. I have seen Easter eggs, too. I just poked a pin thru the center of the bottom of the mold and threaded my wick thru each mold, poured the wax and kept the wick centered. The silicone will grab around the wick and there will be little to no leaking. Be careful if you get too thin of a mold, it will not want to keep it's shape as well on the bottom where the mold rests on the countertop and some wick is poking thru outside of the mold. No need to use mold release, they pop right out!

I use these candles either as floating candles or free standing. If you float these candles in water, make sure the wick at the bottom of the candle is sealed or it will soak up water! I usually cut the excess wick from the bottom and then seal it with a little wax.


----------



## flwrpwr (May 22, 2007)

I wondered about plastic ice cube trays. Would that work? Seems like it would be easy to pop them out after the wax cools and would be a good size to sell for sewing or wood-working. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Never tried ice cube trays but I did make some little cakes using candy molds. They were the perfect size for quilters and such. And, you can find all kinds of cute molds.


----------

